# Deer cam pic, think you can score him???



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

Hey guys, got a few pics of a nice 4x4 and have no clue as to score a deer. Think you can help me out? If you would like some bigger pics, let me know and I can email them.
Thanks in advance...


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

110 to 115 I would say.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

yep... 100 to 115


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I thought 120 at first. Kinda hard to tell mass on him. I think he is prolly alittle smaller than that though, he is still in his skinny summer faze. I always over judge them at that time!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Yep 90-105 or so.. if its ears are six inches long, they appear to be about as long as the tines.. the spread looks like about 12-14 inches or so. Let him grow, but if your bow hunting heck get him if you can.... you don't need P&Y to be a man in this world.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

110 maybe... definitely a 2 1/2 year old, personally I'd let him walk, but if you want him wait for a good shot and pick a hair!


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

Thanks guys that helps alot!

Im not looking for points on taking this buck or any other, I was just curious to see what he would score, Ive never had anything this big come in and on camera on the same night I got this 4x4 and a 5x5 together. Quite a thrill to say the least, now if only I can get them on cam at dusk and not at 3-4am in the morning haha. Still alot of season ahead though.

Thanks again.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

With the moon where it is now you should try during mid afternoon if you can. Is there water near there? They should be at water in the daylight.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

8 pointer.

:wink:


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

Look up Pope and Young records and print off a score sheet so you know all of the measurements that are taken. Remember that for the record books you have to count deductions for typical bucks. 125" minimum score. This buck looks about 90-95" to me.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

103 plus change.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

At LEAST 100, my guess would be 110

Good Luck!!


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Nice young 110 "4 pointer" here in the dakotas. He's got allot going for him!


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

My first thought was 90 - 100. We should all chip in a buck and then you have to shoot him and see who wins.


----------

